# Sacar energia de una Naranja



## capitanp

> _Hola, como hace mucho que no aportaba y tengo una gripe de mil demoños ahi va algo lindo e interesante_




_Todo el mundo sabe que las naranjas tienen mucha vitamina C, pero seguramente pocos sepan que estos cítricos pueden usarse como fuente de energía. ¡Incluso con la potencia suficiente para iluminar una valla publicitaria! _
_




_
_Para comprobarlo no necesitamos desempolvar el Quimicefa y ponernos a trastear, basta con ver la última gran acción que ha llevado a cabo en París la agencia DDB Francia para la marca de zumos Tropicana. _

_Durante 3 meses estuvieron creando una gran batería formada por cables de cobre, zinc y naranjas (nada menos que 2.500 unidades). El invento permitió iluminar una valla publicitaria con un mensaje en forma de neón tan simple como efectivo: Energía Natural. No olvidemos que lo que se buscaba era promocionar dos propiedades del zumo: es natural y aporta energía a quien lo bebe_






 






 








http://todasnuestrasmanosunidas.blogspot.com/2011/04/la-lampara-mas-original.html​


----------



## elgriego

Muy Interesante capitan.

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## elbausa

bastante interesante una de las energía del futuro.


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Miren es interesante, pero a mi punto de vista solo como un proyecto de ciencia para el colegio. No creo que llegue a ser una de las tantas energias del futuro. Si es asi el caso la verdad que me suicido, con el precio que tienen hoy en dia las naranjas y todo lo que es verdura...  la cuota de luz de iria a las nubes. Como energia del futuro yo creo que deberiamos apuntar a la eolica o solar, pero bue.... ya me re fui de tema.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Vin

Es básicamente como una batería de coche, solo que al ácido sulfúrico es sustituido por cítrico.

Como dicen arriba dudo que pueda ser viable y menos necesitando tantísimas naranjas.


----------



## el-rey-julien

mas energía se puede sacar de la naranja si alimentan algún otro ser vivo ,por ejemplo yo,
no es una fuente de energía eléctrica viable


----------



## Mastodonte Man

pues la verdad es interesante, peeeeeeeeero........
prefiero gastar 10 pesos en una pila de 9v que no se 150 pesos de 4kg de naranjas que se pudriran en 2 dias y despues ya no haran nada


----------



## fdesergio

y el precio de las narajas?? seria viable si te regalan las naranjas o las recolectas libremente, pero igual como dicen antes para el colegio seria lindo, inviable economicamente............totalmente en lo cierto, chauuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## carlom

que interesante!!!


----------



## Neodymio

Cómo se gasta la energía de la naranja?


----------



## Mastodonte Man

amm no lo se, talvez sean energias que consume el cuerpo, o algo asi


----------



## Vin

Neodymio dijo:


> Cómo se gasta la energía de la naranja?



Igual que en una pila, cuando todos los electrones se han movido de un sitio a otro.

Si es que es eso, una pila, por eso se usa cobre y zinc y no otros metales, y el ácido cítrico de la naranja viene a ser el sulfúrico de algunas baterías.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si *comen* muchas naranjas convierten la energía cítrica en energía eólica


----------



## fdesergio

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si *comen* muchas naranjas convierten la energía cítrica en energía eólica



muy bueno  , el que necesite que se lo expliquen..........esta en el lugar equivocdo


----------



## Mastodonte Man

y como hago para ir al lugar correcto???  (no le entendi) :S


----------



## ars

Es lo mismo que la experiencia con el limón. Igual muy copado eso de iluminar un letrero, aunque poco viable.


----------



## AND_77

Y penzar que mi limonero está empezando a dar limones.. muajaja muajaja 

y si le hago un cableado a los limones mientras entán todavía en el árbol, quizás el árbol me recargue los limones a medida que se agoten..


----------



## Mastodonte Man

jajajaja AND_77, a ese si le entendi


----------



## DOSMETROS

Kit de emergencia para teléfono celular


----------



## R-Mario

Kit de emergencia, jajajaj por eso siempre cargo con un kilogramo de naranjas en mi mochila


----------



## Mastodonte Man




----------



## elgriego

Kit de emergencia para teléfono celular.........
Y funcionara che ,yo me lo hago ,eso si hay que tener cuidado con el jugo ,porque mancha................!


----------



## el-rey-julien

eso si tienes que cargar un morral con 6 kilos de naranjas ¡¡¡para el kid de emergencias


----------



## Mastodonte Man

jajajaj y claro, bien cosechadas para que den el voltaje querido


----------



## trokena

Una fuente regulable de naranjas no estaria mal.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

pense en algo feo 
y si en pleno funcionamiento de cargadores y fuentes, las naranjas exprimen su jugo y hacen corto, ya valio......


----------



## Xander

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Kit de emergencia para teléfono celular...



wow y yo que pensaba que no podia salir algo mejor que el li-ion para los celulares...

...el li-mon va a revolucionar la historia...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Éste Foro nació porque Andrés estaba batallando con uno de esos cargadores 

Ya me veo que aparece otro foro nuevo


----------



## Xander

Estuve pensando, y la verdad, hablando muy en serio...las papas serian buena fuente de energía eléctrica, obviamente no supera la tecnología...en fin...

...suponiendo, debamos obtener energía de alguna de las frutas nombradas, el limón, la naranja o la papa...la papa para mi es la mejor...no se pudre como el limón o la naranja... según un trabajo escolar que hice la papa dura mas tiempo cargada electricamente...
a parte...de una sola papa, si la entierras, a fin de mes tendras 10 papas mas...o sea, energia ilimitada
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





quiza de las tres no tendrias una fuente estable, pero si dependieramos solo de eso, lo mejor seria la papa...


----------



## elgriego

Hola Xander,hola colegas ,saben lo que pasa ,muy bueno esto de la papa energetica ,pero seguro va a aparecer algun mercader ,que nos va a vender papas transgenicas que van a producir una sola cosecha ,y cuando aya que renovar nuestra fuente de energia,nos va a querer cobras un dineral ya que el es el dueño del mopnopolio.jajaja

Saludos ,
Pd Me parece que voy a agarrar un monton de discos de cinc y cobre y les voy a intercalar una tela mojada en alguna sustancia acida ,aver si reinvento la pila,a partir de este momento mi nombre es alejandrovolt....juasjuasjuas.....


----------



## Xander

elgriego dijo:


> Hola Xander,hola colegas ,saben lo que pasa ,muy bueno esto de la papa energetica ,pero seguro va a aparecer algun mercader ,que nos va a vender papas transgenicas que van a producir una sola cosecha ,y cuando aya que renovar nuestra fuente de energia,nos va a querer cobras un dineral ya que el es el dueño del monopolio


No hay que ponerse paranoico, aunque, cuanta razón tienes...a todo esto, el tema era sobre la naranja, yo meti a la papa.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Como la pila funciona con cobre , zinc y ácido , es de suponerse que el mejor sea el limón ¿no?


----------



## capitanp

*Muestra*
*pH*​ 
Café
6.29
Agua estancada
7.66
Jugo de Limón
2.26
Jugo de Naranja
3.65
Desinfectante
8.35
Vinagre
2.44
Leche
6.55
Alka Seltzer
7.14​ 

 No se si la tablita salio tal como la veo yo..


----------



## DOSMETROS

capitanp dijo:


> *Muestra*
> 
> *pH*​
> Café
> 6.29
> Agua estancada
> 7.66
> Jugo de Limón
> 2.26
> Jugo de Naranja
> 3.65
> Desinfectante
> 8.35
> Vinagre
> 2.44
> Leche
> 6.55
> Alka Seltzer
> 7.14​
> 
> No se si la tablita salio tal como la veo yo..


 

Así                !


----------



## Xander

capitanp dijo:


> *Muestra*
> *pH*​
> Café
> 6.29
> Agua estancada
> 7.66
> Jugo de Limón
> 2.26
> Jugo de Naranja
> 3.65
> Desinfectante
> 8.35
> Vinagre
> 2.44
> Leche
> 6.55
> Alka Seltzer
> 7.14​
> 
> No se si la tablita salio tal como la veo yo..


Se supone que a menor Ph tiene mayor carga electrica?...o me equivoco?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Naaaaaaaaaaa , a menor PH es más ácido y puede hacer la reacción !


----------



## Xander

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Naaaaaaaaaaa , a menor PH es más ácido y puede hacer la reacción !



A eso me refiero...entonces el limon llevaria la delantera...

...pero lo que yo destacaba de la papa, era que al plantar una, se multiplicaba


----------



## el-rey-julien

che capitan ,el ph de tu agua estancada es de agua poco estancada ,el ph de mi agua es de 7 y estancada con residuos es de 6 ,,,,hago muestras mensualmente de mis peceras tengo el kid completo para medir el ph y mando a hacer pruebas de laboratorio cada 6 meses ,el calcio y demás minerales,,,


----------



## fran becu

jaja muy bueno, me pregunto que pasaria si conectas un pomelo


----------



## Xander

fran becu dijo:


> jaja muy bueno, me pregunto que pasaria si conectas un pomelo


deberías averiguarlo, aunque el pomelo es muy amargo...por que sera?.... algún ingeniero químico en el foro?


----------



## fernandob

fran becu dijo:


> jaja muy bueno, me pregunto que pasaria si conectas un pomelo


 
segun que pomelo uses 



podes llegar a hacer hasta una fiesta .
aunque....a ese pomelo no se donde le conectaria los cocodrilos


----------



## fran becu

se los conectas en los ojos y te tira luces rojas   jaja


----------



## DOSMETROS

Capusotto vive por Barracas de por donde era Patricia Sosa


----------



## el-rey-julien

justito cerca donde vivís¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¿


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si si , la última vez fuí a una pinturería a comprar un aerosol negro mate y me crucé con él , por Vieytes y California. Unas 10 cuadras de donde yo vivo.

 La Sosa iba al mismo colegio , un grado más . . . que bién se conserva la vieja


----------



## capitanp

Oh! patata si genera 1.1 de sabrosos voltios


----------



## fran becu

que juego es ese? le dolio un poco el golpe o me parece ami nomas?


----------



## Xander

capitanp dijo:


> Oh! patata si genera 1.1 de sabrosos voltios


La verdad, para nada entendí el vídeo...


----------



## capitanp

Que no ves a GLaDOS alimentada con una papa


----------



## Tacatomon

Solo lo vi hasta el min. 3. No quiero ver que pasa. Valve la tiene clara!.
Solo baje de precio me lo agencio en Steam.

Para fran becu y Xander
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal_%28videojuego%29

Saludos!


----------



## Profeta89

Muy bueno cuando me toque hacer practicas me llevare el kilo de naranjas por si mi bateria deja de andar


----------



## smd10

Ya veréis, dentro de unos años, en vez de parques eólicos o campos de paneles solares, van a haber cientos de kilometros de campo llenos de limoneros o de naranjos, seguramente propiedad de las compañías eléctricas.


----------



## fernandob

hoy en yahoo decian que se descubrio como sacar energia de la orina, para usar como combustible en vehuiculos
http://ar.noticias.autocosmos.yahoo.net/2011/04/26/autos-que-funcionan-con-orina
......asi que .anda a saber cual sera el futuro de al humanidad.

yo siempre supe que estaba desperdiciando algo cuando apretaba el boton de el inodoro...no es que sea de sacarle provecho a todo (como buen electronico) , pero .....que hare ?? comenzar a guardar la kakita ? por sea caso ??


----------



## capitanp

Tacatomon dijo:


> Solo lo vi hasta el min. 3. No quiero ver que pasa. Valve la tiene clara!.
> Solo baje de precio me lo agencio en Steam.
> 
> Para fran becu y Xander
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal_(videojuego)
> 
> Saludos!


 


Tocato miralo tenquilo que no es el final ni nada...


----------



## fran becu

> Que no ves a GLaDOS alimentada con una papa


jaja es que lo vi 15 segundos, y los ultimos 30 segundos


----------



## kiwhilario

y si se le termina la energía al limon (naranja, papa, etc) y aún no se hechó a perder... sabe igual o es un tanto más insípido?

simple curiosidad.


----------



## fran becu

si es una buena pregunta, podria experimentarse


----------



## el-rey-julien

no creo que la puedas tomar,pues el ácido de la fruta reacciona con el elemento metálico y seria toxico ,muy toxico


----------



## fernandob

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no creo que la puedas tomar,pues el ácido de la fruta reacciona con el elemento metálico y seria toxico ,muy toxico


 
o sea que otra cosa mas que estropeamos !!!!!!!

algo que en la naturaleza es util pero luego de aplicarlo para nuestros usos no sirve mas.

pedazo de hunos que somos.


----------



## fran becu

> si es una buena pregunta, podria experimentarse





> no creo que la puedas tomar,pues el ácido de la fruta reacciona con el elemento metálico y seria toxico ,muy toxico



gracias salvaste mi vida jaja


----------



## fernandob

fran becu dijo:


> gracias salvaste mi vida jaja


 
haaggg.......esas cosas  (ante la duda) no se experimentan con uno mismo.

siempre hay algun vecion/a odioso al que dejarle un regalo


----------



## fran becu

si siempre se encuentra alguien con quien experimentar jaja


----------



## pentadactylon

El futuro ya está aquí: automoviles con el baul lleno de naranjas. Si luego tienes que empujar el carrito, por lo menos tendrás jugo gratis para refrescarte...


----------



## fernandob

recuerdo que habia un vehiculo que funcionaba con una zanahoria.


----------



## Chico3001

sigue existiendo... solo que ahora a la zanahoria se le conoce como salario...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Chico3001 dijo:


> sigue existiendo... solo que ahora a la zanahoria se le conoce como salario...


 

--------------------------


----------



## superdog13

fdesergio dijo:


> muy bueno  , el que necesite que se lo expliquen..........esta en el lugar equivocdo





Podría salir factible a pequeña escala, como tal vez una pequeña linterna o algo así, no ???


----------

